# Adding a page border in sketchup



## superunknown (15 Mar 2010)

Hi

Does anybody know if there is a way do add a page border and area for drawing name number date etc.?


This sort of thing....
http://www.contractortalk.com/attachmen ... p-snap.jpg


----------



## CNC Paul (15 Mar 2010)

The link you have shown was done in Layout, this is part of Sketchup Pro which you have to purchase or use the 30 day free trial.


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Mar 2010)

Buying Sketchup Pro is expensive unless you are doing a lot of stuff needing Layout or imports/exports from/to other programs - in which case, I wholeheartedly recommend it.

Before I had the Pro version, I most often used screenshots from the Free version and then edited these in another image processing application to get the result I wanted.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Mar 2010)

Although the quality of the text in the exported images wouldn't be as sharp, you _could_ do it all in SketchUp.

Draw the border in SketchUp, export it using an appropriate standard view and Parallel Projection and then import that as a watermark background. Use Screen text for the text area. Export at a reasonably high res and use PNG for the export to avoid the image compression.


----------



## superunknown (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the help, very appreciated. You solved my problem


----------

